# Thinking of moving to Canada



## terry1956 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi, well my partner and I are thinking of moving to Canada, But 1st need to find out a few things, like can we get a visa.
I am 51 ex army, my partner is 52 ex NHS manager. We both at this time live part in the UK and have a 2nd home in France. Due to a number of reasons we both wish to leave the UK and France and move to an English speaking country and live in one house.
I have a private income and my partner as her NHS pension so we will not be looking for work as we can support our own needs. 
Few what I understand we can buy a visa for us both by investing in Canada a sum of money for 5 years.
Can anyone put some light on this, As anyone got their visa in this way and how did they go about getting it.
Any help would be great. terry


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I assume you have looked at the Canadian government immigration web site for the UK. My quick read through left me thinking you are out of luck, since the only visas seem to be sponsored family members, work visas, or investment visas. The investment visas require a lot more than money, namely a lot of experience in managing a business or as a self-employed person.


----------



## terry1956 (Jan 1, 2008)

*reply*

Hi, yes I did look at the site, The money think is OK, But I did wonder if they would take into account my partners 25 years in managerment, or does one need to be self employed.
terry


----------



## krohmann (Jan 8, 2008)

*Immigrating to Canada*

Hello,
There are some checklists and help pages through several government and independent pages. Check out the citizenship page, government of ontario page and look up new immigrant canada on google

I hope it helps
KR


----------

